

Amazon announces CodeCommit, a git compatible source control service - madbiz
https://aws.amazon.com/codecommit/

======
jsmith2004us
Git front end, but binaries support and no repo size limits! Cool. Wonder what
backend they use -- and how the client side issues with Git and large
repos/binaries get addressed. Ideas?

